# Conway MS300 rigid - Infos und Bilder zum neuen Bike



## MrHyde (6. April 2017)

Hi,
Für alle, die vielleicht das neue Conway MS300 kaufen wollen (zu dem es noch wenige Infos gibt), mache ich mal einen Info-Sammelthread auf. Ist ein Follow-up zu diesem: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jung...ttbike-entscheidungshilfe-kurzfristig.836636/
Entdeckt hat das Rad übrigens @kc85

5 Wochen nach seinem Geburtstag bekommt mein Patenkind endlich sein Bike, das erste 26er. Hier die ersten Bilder, später hänge ich es noch an die Waage und dann gibts auch einen Fahrbericht. Spontan würde ich sagen, das Rad wirkt etwas lang im Reach, und die Kurbeln sind auch nicht optimal. Die Kettenstreben gefallen mir optisch nicht so, dafür sind die Dropouts sehr schick. Insgesamt hochwertig.

Conway MS300 rigid 26 Zoll, 31er Rahmen:






















Vielleicht posten ja andere Käufer auch ihre Erfahrungen hier.


----------



## joglo (6. April 2017)

Habe keine Erfahrungen beizusteuern, mir gefällt das Rad aber gut. Bezahlbare und leichte Bikes sind ja leider selten.
Evtl. würde ein noch kürzerer Vorbau oder Riser-Lenker mit Back-sweep für eine weniger gestreckte Sitzposition helfen. Aber berichte bitte einfach mal wie die Sitzposition und Komfort ist wenn der Fahrer sich eingewöhnt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (6. April 2017)

Hat Conway also doch noch geliefert. 

Da bin ich ja schon mal froh, dass sich das Rad nicht gleich als Kernschrott entpuppt hat.  Ich denke mal, das Conway bietet eine nette Tuningbasis. Mit ein paar gezielten Anpassungen (Vorbau/Lenker, Kurbel, ...) kann man daraus nach und nach was sehr nettes und individuelles bei akzeptablem Gewicht und überschaubaren Kosten basteln. Im Idealfall gemeinsam mit dem Kind.

"Entdeckt" habe ich das Bike aber sicher nicht. Da stolpert man eigentlich mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig im Netz drüber, wenn man (so wie ich im letzten Jahr) über ein halbwegs leichtes 26er Projekt brütet. Das 2016er war mir damals auf dem Papier aber noch zu schwer und ich habe dann doch selber was aufgebaut. Ich bin aber gespannt, was des 2017er in der Realität auf die Waage bringt.

Falls irgendwas umgebaut wird, bitte drüber berichten.

kc85


----------



## MrHyde (6. April 2017)

Tja, es folgt die Ernüchterung:





Selbst wenn ich 500g für die beiden Plastikpedale abziehe, hat das Rad noch 700g Übergewicht gegenüber den Werksangaben. 400g kann man mit leichteren Reifen und Schläuchen noch rausholen, und eine GUB Sattelstütze werde ich auch bestellen, evtl. einen Carbon Flatbar, evtl. ein paar leichte Pedale noch. Dann sollte man inkl. Pedalen bei 9,5kg landen können. Sub 9 ist weit weg


----------



## MrHyde (6. April 2017)

Was ich noch vergessen habe: das Rad fährt sich super, recht wendig, aber flattert nicht - selbst bei 193cm  Mit Sattel hoch kein Problem. Die Leute gucken allerdings leicht indigniert.


----------



## kc85 (7. April 2017)

Das hatte ich irgendwie befürchtet. Die Gewichtsangabe schien mir, auch schon im Vergleich zum 2016er Modell, sehr optimistisch. Tut mir leid.

Die Pedale wiegen wohl ca. 370g. Das Rad liegt also bei 10,1kg ohne Pedale und damit 900g über der Werksangabe, wenn man unterstellt, dass die Angabe, wie üblich, ohne Pedale erfolgt. Da waren die 9,9kg, die für das 2016er noch angegeben waren, "ehrlicher". 

In Anbetracht des Preises sollte man damit trotzdem leben können, zumal es sich gut fährt. Ein Pyro 26Small ist technisch vergleichbar und wiegt ohne Pedale ca. 9,7kg - kostet aber auch 699,- EUR.

Mit ein paar gezielten Anpassungen geht da sicherlich auch noch was, ohne dass das ganze finanziell aus dem Ruder läuft. Man müste halt erstmal das Gewicht der üblichen Verdächtigen (Kurbel, Innenlager, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel, ...) ermitteln. Und nach und nach kann man z.B. auch noch auf einen 1x10-Antrieb mit leichte(re)n Komponenten umrüsten.

Ich finde das Paket insgesamt trotzdem nicht übel.

kc85


----------



## oliverb. (8. April 2017)

Bei uns stoppte die Kofferwaage beim 38er Rahmen bei 10,35 Kg. Auch wenn die Angaben etwas geschönt sind, Fahrerin und Papa sind sehr zufrieden!


----------



## kc85 (8. April 2017)

Ist das mit dem Folieren noch ein Thema?

kc85


----------



## oliverb. (8. April 2017)

Im Moment nicht, habe mit ihr besprechen können das sie es dieses Jahr so probiert und wenn es gar nicht geht wir die Umgestaltung im Winter in Angriff nehmen . Hättest du denn noch einen Tipp wegen der Folieren?


----------



## kc85 (8. April 2017)

Nö, hat mich erst mal nur pauschal interessiert.

kc85


----------



## augenklaus (20. April 2017)

Unser MS200 ist da. Die Verarbeitung und der Lack sehen wertig aus. Mein Sohn ist echt begeistert.
Mit Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Stütze und Klingel wiegt es genau 10kg.
Weitere Infos und Bilder folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willibaldius (24. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist.
Habe für meine Tochter, deren 24er Islabike nun zu klein ist, alle Freundinnen fahren schon 26er und das hier im Forum gekaufte und getunte Grisley Glacier ist immer noch zu groß, zufälligerweise ein blaues gebrauchtes Conway in 31cm gefunden. Hatte eigentlich bisher mit einem Frogbike als zukünftiges Rad geliebäugelt.

Kannte Conway als Marke für Kinder bisher nicht, bin bei der Suche nach Informationen hier gelandet und angetan von dem Rad und seinem Preis -Leistungverhältnis. Mir ist gerade erst aufgefallen, dass Kaniabikes nun auch Conway führt.

Es wiegt mit den Pedalen 10,4 kg. Es hat eine 160er Kurbel, was ich jedoch etwas verwunderlich finde zumal das blaue im 2016er Katalog mit 140er Kurbel angegeben ist. Und es hat noch nicht die schönen Ausfaller wie das oben besprochene.

Möchte für meine Tochter eine 152er Kurbel mit 28er KB besorgen und ein vorhandenes XT Lager einbauen, ein China Innenlager mit 144gr und Titanachse war mir dann doch zu teuer.
Habe noch eine 11-32 XT Kassette, ein XTR M900 Schaltwerk oder XT M750, Avid Speed Dial SL Bremsen und Hebel und einen Shimano kompatiblen Sachs Quarz 9-fach Drehgriff (den will sie unbedingt). Der Gerade Lenker wird durch einen gebogenen ergonomischeren ersetzt und die Pedale durch Wellgo M111. Ach ja eine China Karbonstütze werde ich auch verbauen und wenn ich Lust habe werde ich noch die XXlight Schläuche aus dem Grisley tauschen .
Hier ein Paar Bilder vom Verkäufer (den Vorderreifen habe nicht ich verkehrt herum aufgezogen ):


----------



## Flashman09 (24. Februar 2019)

Hi Zusammen,
ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken den Fuhrpark um ein MS260 zu erweitern, hadere aber noch mit der Rahmehöhe.
Der 38er Rahmen ist lediglich 1cm länger, nur die Überstandshöhe könnte knapp werden.

Ihr habt hier überwiegend 31cm RH gewählt. 
Welche Körpergröße / Schrittläng haben eure Piloten?


----------



## willibaldius (26. Februar 2019)

Meine Tochter ist 1,40 und hat Schrittlänge 68. Sie ist bei ihrem 24er Islabike an der Grenze.

Bezüglich der Rahmenhöhe ist auch zu beachten, dass wenn der Sattel anfänglich unten ist nach dem Abstieg auch noch genügend Freiraum ist.
Ich werde für sie den geraden Lenker noch gegen einen leicht gebogenen tauschen. Diesen ist sie vom 24er gewohnt und er ist etwas ergonomischer.

Das "Neue" hat sie noch nicht bekommen .


----------



## willibaldius (26. Februar 2019)

-


----------

